# New ea



## Mindovermatter Ace (Jan 15, 2013)

For many years I've always felt that there was light in me. After thorough research, learning, and reading, I have finally been initiated amongst my brethren on Jan. 5 to be where my heart has always been. In light. I can't wait to be raised and will continue my spiritual journey in the light. So mote it be.


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations and best of luck on your journey.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats brother!


----------



## k82264 (Jan 15, 2013)

*congrat*

Congrats keep east


----------



## youngblood2002 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## STLamb (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the fold.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## cog41 (Jan 16, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations. Best of luck in your journey.


----------

